# paintball co2 system



## dp12345 (Sep 12, 2010)

Hi:

I am planning to build paintball co2 system.
reasearch online but very confused about different materials to use.
Does anybody using this system?
Need help on what parts to buy and where to buy these parts
Do not want to buy online.
Should be cash and carry within gta.

thanks
dp


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

buying parts locally(good parts) is going to cost you as much as a cheap full size co2 regulator, an on and off valve with a gauge is going to run you 60-70 and needle valve I suggest a swagelok 3000psi one is going for around 50, check valve, bubble counter, diffuser, fittings, tubing another lets say 40 bucks. I have a spare one I'm not using pm me if your interested.


----------

